# Binoculars



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Who knows about these? We have fantastic views across the Forth but I could do with some more powerful binoculars than those that I already have. I'd like to be able to see in through the bridge windows of the tankers and/or ferries that go up and down outside, but can't with the ones that I have.

I went to Dixons to look at what they had; very helpfully there was a sign suggesting that you should ask for assistance if you were unsure as to what you wanted. I asked, they didn't know. Nice.

So, I currently have a set of Canon binocs 8x22A (whatever that means) and 6.4 degrees. ??? The binocs that I saw in Dixons had varying apertures (if I remember correctly) and magnifications, but I was unsure as to what the implications of the different types was. Magnification is easy (I am not that much of a numptie) but the rest??? Suggestions anyone?

I would like to point out at this point that I have no neighbours close enough for me to be able to be "a nosey neighbour...." and there (unfortunately) is no nubile 19 year old female living near by (I live in hope though). ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Dunno, but I've been hunting for some that provide the same "look" you see in films, so it looks like you can only see thru 2 circles....

O-O



If you find any, let me know


----------



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

I think the 8X22 means the magnification is 8x and the field of view is 22, 22 what I dont know Â ???

Apparantley its best not to get too high a magnification else you will need a tripod to hold them steady.  

Have a look at http://www.binoculars.com/help.asp theere is some usefull info there


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> (I am not that much of a numptie) Â ;D


*lol* haven't heard that expression in ages.

As for the bincs, I have an ex-German army pair that are brilliant. Try an army surplus store or something like that. They are usually pretty rugged and good quality.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> *lol* haven't heard that expression in ages.
> 
> As for the bincs, I have an ex-German army pair that are brilliant. Try an army surplus store or something like that. They are usually pretty rugged and good quality.


Good idea - thanks. Will have a look at the web page as well......merci buckets!


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

don't be tempted to go for too high a magnification or you will have a restricted field of view - bigger is not always better!


----------



## Andy_TT (Jun 5, 2002)

Try the Canon image stabilised (IS) binoculars they are very good (not up to Leica standards, but half the price). You will also getaway with holding higher magnification as the IS corrects hand movement very well.

The 10x30 are fine for everyday use and the 15x45â€™s if you need the extra magnification. The 15x50â€™s are the dogs bit and are weather proof. They also make a 18x50 but even with IS they are difficult to hand hold and really require a monopod for tripod.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Try the Canon image stabilised (IS) binoculars they are very good (not up to Leica standards, but half the price). You will also getaway with holding higher magnification as the IS corrects hand movement very well.
> 
> The 10x30 are fine for everyday use and the 15x45â€™s if you need the extra magnification. The 15x50â€™s are the dogs bit and are weather proof. Â They also make a 18x50 but even with IS they are difficult to hand hold and really require a monopod for tripod.


Thanks AndyTT and muley - good advice and much appreciated.


----------



## trevor (May 6, 2002)

;DGo for a pair of Barr&Stroud of Glasgow thats what i used for many years ,as i was one of those people you look at on the bridge of a ship going up the Forth,yes i was top man as well CAPTAIN !

cheers Trevor


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> ;DGo for a pair of Barr&Stroud of Glasgow thats what i used for many years ,as i was one of those people you look at on the bridge of a ship going up the Forth,yes i was top man as well Â CAPTAIN !
> 
> cheers Trevor


I was just looking at Canon IS 15x50 and 18x50 binocs....at Â£900 and Â£1,100 a pair I definitely want a 19 year old female neighbour to move in to justify the cost!

Will look into Barr&Stroud for sure....thanks me old shipmate.


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

I did a big search around for binos a couple of years ago. Basically, Leica 8 x 42 are great but slightly heavy -- and about Â£800.

I went for Swarovski 8.5 x 42s -- magnesium case, nitrogen filled, lighter than Leicas but just slightly poorer image quality. They're around Â£1,000 now.

Anything over about 8.5 and the image will wobble. 42 relates to the width of the big lens on the front -- and therefore how much light gets in -- so higher numbers are better.

If you're ever in London, a good place to buy them is Selfridge's, bizarrely. They have a huge stock and good staff.

Ex-East German Army binos are great and cheap but I could never bring myself to trust them.

Hope that helps.

Mark


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

Oh, and while Â£1,000 may seem a lot to pay you'll never regret it. They last for ever -- and good ones work better in poorer light conditions, so you'll be able to see the nubile 19-year-old by candle light at dusk when your pals' kit has given up.

Lighter binos mean you can hold them with one hand while you ... er ... sip a drink from the other. Â 

Mark


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It looks like we have a "ship spotter" in our forum!! ;D


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

I'm strictly into wildlife. Ships leave me cold. 

Mark


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Thanks misrule - the burrd will never know of my motives when asking for my birthday present this year..... ;D

Now I just need a 19 year old neighbour.....


----------

